# New gun, first cleaning



## mhiggi02 (Jun 14, 2007)

OK, newbie question. I bought a Kahr PM9 today at a gun show. It was sold as new. However, when I field stripped the gun tonight to clean and oil it, I was surprised by the amount of powder/residue inside the top of the slide, around the barrel, and at the breach face of the chamber. Is this typical for a new gun or have I been had? For what it's worth, I bought it from a rather large gun shop at the show.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Most guns are test fired at the factory.... then shipped. It's pretty common. You would think they would at least clean it first before shipping, but most do not.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

That wouldn't surprise me. I don't understand why they wouldn't clean it though. Just like around here they don't even touch the used guns they just throw them under the counter with a tag.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

This is a good subject. How can you tell if it's new or used. Since they all get test fired you will find residue. If it has been the show model for awhile you will see wear and tear from people handling it. Revolvers will have markings on the cylinder, autos will show some wear if you look at the inside of the slide. When I see stuff like that and I know it has been their show model for some time and I can usually get some taken off the price when I point it out to them. I always ask for one from the back. I field strip each one before I buy it and I could care less if they have a problem with that. I'm investing big dollars for me at least into these guns. I always have my bore light with me also. Certain guns like Glock are packed in their grease that has a copper color to it. I was talking to a Glock rep once who told me not to clean a new Glock until the grease is all gone. 
There are times I can't tell, that's when I walk away from it. I trust them more when I buy at their store. Gun shows I'm very careful. I have started buying over the internet so you get what you get. I have had no problems with Buds and I have complete trust in them, CDNN and Impact guns.
The best advise this BOZO can give you is to take your time and look it over like you do a new car. Sometimes the more you see and point out they will even offer to take some off at times but don't count on it.


----------



## mhiggi02 (Jun 14, 2007)

*An honest business!!*

Good news! I'm dealing with an honest shop - they acknowledged that the one they sold me was used. They apologized profusely for the mistake and are going to ship me a new one on receipt of this used one.


----------



## mhiggi02 (Jun 14, 2007)

Picked up the new PM9 yesterday at a local FFL dealer. Cleaned it last night and took it to the range today. I put 206 rounds through it without a hiccup. The only irregularity that occurred was that the slide failed to lock open on an empty mag after around 110 rounds. All in all, I am VERY pleased with this pistol.


----------



## Theprofessor (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow, I would be contacting that gun store. Thats for sure.


----------

